# Seatbelt Layout Pics



## 69-er (Feb 8, 2011)

I am transplanting the front and rear seats of an 06 GTO into a 69 Camaro. So far, it's looking good but I would like to incorporate the GTO seat belts too.

I did a search but only could find one post on how to change out the front retractor, but not much more. Does anyone know where I could get a layout drawing or pics of the seat belts as installed in the GTO? I've figured out how to recalibrate the motion sensors locks in the retractors to accommodate the new mounting angles that will probably be different on the Camaro.

Thanks for any help you can provide!

Larry


----------

